# Supercar Siege, Sunday 17th May 2015 - Leeds Castle, Kent



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

We are happy to announce that the Supercar Siege is back again for 2015.

Kindly hosted by Leeds Castle (Kent) and in support of Royal Navy & Royal Marines Children's Fund we aim to expand on what has proven to be a popular fixture to the supercar calendar.

For those of you who missed the last few years’ events, we have a basic concept for the show, we invite a select amount of clubs to come and display their cars within the castle grounds in return for a small charity donation. The clubs will also be joined by a number of manufacturing trade stands showing off their latest models. We then throw in some amazing food vendors as well as some traders, add a Navy/Army Air Corps helicopter and let Leeds Castle do what it does best, add an amazing backdrop for the whole event.

The show is targeted unapologetically as a family day, a chance for those who love cars to come out in force and spend the day looking around the varied selection of makes and models we have put together as well as exploring the fantastic sights and activities Leeds Castle has to offer.

The 2013 show had 4000 visitors come through the castle gates, the 2014 event had 6500 people enter which was amazing even by the castle standards.
We aim to smash that record for 2015.

The day is open to all and will have a relaxed family focused feel to it, highlights include:


700 cars ranging from iconic hatch backs to hyper cars and everything in between.
 Small traders’ village selling items specifically targeted towards the car enthusiast.
 A selection of food vendors who have been chosen for their amazing offerings.
 Dream Rides of approx 10 miles in a variety of stunning cars, courtesy of the Sporting Bears in return for a charity donation.
 A huge array of children's activities including an incredible play park, face painting and falconry displays.
 Static HM Navy/Army Air Corps Helicopter, *Apache currently booked in but subject to change.
 Access to tour the stunning Castle and grounds which can take all day to get around if you do it properly.

*Prices are as follows:*

Static car display/club display pass is *£10*.
This covers all passengers in the vehicle (*max 4 pax*).
The normal entry prices for Leeds Castle are £24 per adult and £18.50 per child so this is a huge saving for a family day out.
Online donations for clubs stand passes will be going live in March with the cut-off point being the start of May.

We are seeking your help to raise much needed money for a charity that does fantastic work with children affected by bereavement, illness or disability or complications from service life.

Having discussed the club stand with the forum staff, we are happy to say we have provisionally set aside 10 club stand spaces for you. This can of course be revised closer to the date.

*Points to note:*

After a few bad apples at the last show we are asking for a self-policing policy for the clubs in attendance.

We are working on a 3 strike rule, with those leaving early, anti-social behaviour etc gaining a mark which will result in the club will be penalised.
Although this sounds harsh, we had one club turn up at 08:00hrs and then decided to leave at 11:00hrs leaving a gaping hole in the display lineup.

This is a charity event where you are displaying your cars for the public to view. You are donating £10 and for that you get entry to an amazing event/location.
We think it's a pretty fair deal as do 99% of those who attend.

With that in mind we have the following guidelines that we ask all those attending to follow:


All cars must be on the stand by *08:00hrs* and remain in place until *16:30hrs*. This has been agreed with the venue and we have no say in moving these times due to the large number of visitors.

No revving of engines. There is a vast array of wildlife in the castle grounds including Pea****s which distress easily as well as very young children who don't appreciate having a Monaro engine revved as they walk past.

No pets are allowed within the castle grounds unless it is a service/assistance animal.

No sound systems (inside or outside the cars).

No marquees are allowed to be erected. Floor and flag banners are allowed but will need to be weighted correctly.

No BBQ's or cooking allowed within the castle grounds.
As per the last 2 threads on this forum, please add your name and car make/model to the list if you are hoping to attend and we will update when the donation site goes live.

Any questions please feel free to ask,

Ross
Team Supercar Siege








www.facebook.com/supercarsiege


----------

